# odds of "almost last minute" dvc trade



## djp (Nov 8, 2008)

I am trying to get a 2br DVC resort for a specific week in mid january 09. I am using a strong trader (starwood ski week) and just made the request today. I understand the factors
DVC-hard to get-not helpful
Last minute-not helpful
specific week-not helpful
strong trader-helpful
January off season-helpful
So what do you think are my odds of me getting this week? Anyone else get 2br dvc requesting at less than 70 days out?


----------



## JAKEANDERIC (Nov 10, 2008)

I think you would have a much better chance getting 2 studios than a 2 bedroom


----------



## Culli (Nov 10, 2008)

djp said:


> I am trying to get a 2br DVC resort for a specific week in mid january 09. I am using a strong trader (starwood ski week) and just made the request today. I understand the factors
> DVC-hard to get-not helpful
> Last minute-not helpful
> specific week-not helpful
> ...



I have seen a few out there in Jan, I believe I saw a 2br at SSR and OKW last week.  But I agree with the other post that you are more likely to get a studio or 1br.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 10, 2008)

I believe your chances are excellent for a 2 bedroom.  I have had such great success at getting the 2 beds, and my trader isn't a Starwood, it's a generic week.  It seems that a request is about the only way of getting Disney 2 beds of late.


----------



## SDKath (Nov 12, 2008)

January is their slowest time and I just saw a 2BR BCV for January about a week ago just sitting there on II.  I think if you are doing an ongoing search for any DVC for Jan for a 2BR, you will be fine getting one.  Just make sure your ongoing search is with a 2BR too.  

Katherine


----------



## djp (Nov 19, 2008)

scored my week! 2br at boardwalk villas!....pretty excited!


----------



## spiceycat (Nov 19, 2008)

glad you got it!!!


----------



## SDKath (Nov 19, 2008)

djp said:


> scored my week! 2br at boardwalk villas!....pretty excited!



WOW!  COngrats.  That was fast!!!    K


----------



## djp (Nov 19, 2008)

this is the second 2br dvc week i have gotten for the same week (we are bringing some friends along).....simply shows that getting a DVC 2br is totally doable if you are going off-season....looked at the disney website and saw that to rent this week from them would cost almost $5000.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 19, 2008)

djp said:


> this is the second 2br dvc week i have gotten for the same week (we are bringing some friends along).....simply shows that getting a DVC 2br is totally doable if you are going off-season....looked at the disney website and saw that to rent this week from them would cost almost $5000.



Congratulations!  I felt pretty sure that an ongoing search would get the week for you.  We just stayed at Boardwalk Villas in September; our daughter had a 2 bedroom for one week, and we had a one bedroom for consecutive weeks.  It was wonderful!  We loved the location, right by Epcot, and the boat ride into MGM and Epcot saved so much time over a bus.


----------

